# Termination appeal - how long does it take?



## BrkpckMnt (Nov 1, 2022)

So my friend got terminated, and lets just say they felt justified in filing an appeal. It's been several weeks since Target acknowledged they were investigating the appeal. Target hasn't responded to any further emails asking if a decision has been made. 

Does anybody have any experience with this, or have any idea how long these usually take? 

I assume they have local HR do an investigation and then HQ has some kind of meeting to go over the information and make a decision. It just seems like it's taking a really long time. Is there a chance Target has decided not to tell my friend what the decision was? Or are they just busy and haven't gotten to that stage yet? Maybe there's a backlog of appeals? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 1, 2022)

Unless they were a TL or higher. OR something really fucked up happened. This is probably going to get swept under the rug unless they take legal action.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 1, 2022)

spot doesn’t have to tell your friend anything.
If they are under 90 days, spot can let you go.
Coming to to the Internet doesn’t help your friend case.


----------



## BrkpckMnt (Nov 1, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> spot doesn’t have to tell your friend anything.
> If they are under 90 days, spot can let you go.
> Coming to to the Internet doesn’t help your friend case.


Do you have any experience with appeals or know someone who has? 

They aren't under 90 days, they've been there a good while and had worked their way up to a higher position, but Id' rather not go into details. I don't even think you can appeal if you're under 90 days, but I could be wrong. I'm only asking because their appeal form said they'd get a response in writing (email, snail mail?) as to what the decision was. They didn't expect it to take this long, but it could be perfectly normal, which is why I'm asking for input.

Obviously I didn't think anyone here would be helping with their case... Just looking to see if anyone else has been ghosted after an appeal.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 1, 2022)

Asking for a friend are 'ya?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 1, 2022)

I’ve never known anyone to file an appeal over a firing in the 27 years I worked there. Any level, from etl to tm.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 1, 2022)

I’ve never heard of a termination appeal at Target? Is this a new thing? I’ve been with spot 12 years and have seen plenty or terminations. just my opinion but, I think if they want you out probably not going to win appeal. Lastly why would you want to work somewhere that doesn’t want you? Did you get accused of doing something you can prove you didn’t do? Like stealing. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 1, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I’ve never known anyone to file an appeal over a firing in the 27 years I worked there. Any level, from etl to tm.


27 years is awesome and I’m bragging about 12.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Nov 1, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I’ve never heard of a termination appeal at Target? Is this a new thing? I’ve been with spot 12 years and have seen plenty or terminations. just my opinion but, I think if they want *you* out probably not going to win appeal. Lastly why would *you* want to work somewhere that doesn’t want you? Did *you* get accused of doing something *you* can prove *you* didn’t do? Like stealing. Inquiring minds want to know.


_they*_


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2022)

BrkpckMnt said:


> Do you have any experience with appeals or know someone who has?
> 
> They aren't under 90 days, they've been there a good while and had worked their way up to a higher position, but Id' rather not go into details. I don't even think you can appeal if you're under 90 days, but I could be wrong. I'm only asking because their appeal form said they'd get a response in writing (email, snail mail?) as to what the decision was. They didn't expect it to take this long, but it could be perfectly normal, which is why I'm asking for input.
> 
> Obviously I didn't think anyone here would be helping with their case... Just looking to see if anyone else has been ghosted after an appeal.


They got performance out. if you friend has well documented events & hire a lawyer,
Here are some cases.





						Lavonne Beckford v. Target Corporation
					

An Arizona case that started out in a local court and was transferred to Federal Court.  A former manager said:  "It was understood that I could hire someone 10 years younger than these people, at half the pay, and they had college degrees. I'd sit during the management meetings, and we'd...




					beckfordvtarget.blogspot.com
				








						FORMER SENIOR DIRECTOR SUES TARGET CORPORATION FOR DISCRIMINATION, RETALIATION AND DEFAMATION
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Molly Haney, a former Senior Director terminated in September 2021 after almost fourteen years of exceptional performance, has sued Target...




					www.prnewswire.com


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 2, 2022)

BrkpckMnt said:


> So my friend got terminated, and lets just say they felt justified in filing an appeal. It's been several weeks since Target acknowledged they were investigating the appeal. Target hasn't responded to any further emails asking if a decision has been made.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with this, or have any idea how long these usually take?
> 
> ...



As the lawyer who was working with me said, "Target know how to do their paperwork."
Target always stands by their stores.
If your friend was performanced out or if it was within their 90 days, it's not going to be appealed.
Unless they have an ETL on video saying, "Let's fire this person for being {insert protected legal class here}" they are out of luck.
My lawyer said I had a case because we had that smoking gun, sort of, but even then it would be a long, shitty battle.
I was ready to go fight that fight but then my wife died and I didn't care anymore.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 2, 2022)

Jealous sub marginal TL's who want a TM out for virtually no reason will push the issue.  We had one who had a very fucked up home life who did such things to people who were normal, appeared to be happy and were productive.  Most of the TL's I dealt with were decent people.  Same with ETL's.


----------



## Hal (Nov 2, 2022)

BrkpckMnt said:


> So my friend got terminated, and lets just say they felt justified in filing an appeal. It's been several weeks since Target acknowledged they were investigating the appeal. Target hasn't responded to any further emails asking if a decision has been made.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with this, or have any idea how long these usually take?
> 
> ...


I know of at least 2 dozen appeals in my building out of thousands of terms. Only 1 term was ever overturned and it was because the person in question's brother was a lawyer who did the case for free and the manager who termed them had a clear streak of retaliatory behavior. (The manager was fired). 

Even then the team member should have been termed and eventually was. It just took longer because Target had to tiptoe around them.

Your friend isn't getting their job back and in their shoes I wouldn't want to go back to a job that just tried to fire me. Not a great morale boost.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 2, 2022)

The only way you can appeal a term is a clear case of discrimination of a a protected class or documentation showing a break in company policy.

It is very common for stores to term people in regards to performance, and not illegal.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 3, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They got performance out. if you friend has well documented events & hire a lawyer,
> Here are some cases.
> 
> 
> ...


A senior director and store manager don’t relate to this imo.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 4, 2022)

Be wary.  Even if you ”win” your job back, it will be temporary, at best.  Our DC has seen a few termed during COVID for job abandonment, that managed to whine their way back in because “they were sick, and didn’t know to call in”.  Yep, their return engagement was short lived, before they were let go again, over some performance reason.  If they don’t want you, they will continue to find reasons you’re not working out.


----------

